# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  تاني  وتالت ورابع ..ابداعات وليد علاء الدين في مباراة مريخ خلفا الثانية -فيديو

## شيبا

*الموقع الرسمي لنادي المريخ http://almerrikh.com
مكتب تقنية المعلومات I.T.ROOM
قسم الملتميديا

كما تالق فى مباراة مريخ حلفا الاولي
واصل التالق من جديد فى المباراة الثانية 


ابداعات اليافع وليد علاء الدين ربنا يحفظو من العين 

 

*

----------


## شيبا

*لمسات وليد فى مباراة مريخ حلفا الاولي 

*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*تسلم ياشيبا 
و ربنا يحفظ وليد من كيد الحاقدين و أصحاب النفوس المريضة
*

----------


## سودان المريخ

*ربنا يحفظوا ويا شيبا خففوا على وليد شوية الزول ده عودوا نئ وإمكن يصاب بالغرور
*

----------


## ودكمبال

*ماشاء الله ربنا يحفظه
*

----------


## مرهف

*ماشاء الله تبارك الله
...

*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*ما شاء الله تبارك الله .. ربنا يحفظه.
اسأله تعالي وببركة هذا الشهر الفضيل أن يحفظه من عين الحساد ويبعد عنه الغرور ونفع به المريخ إن شاء الله. 
*

----------


## محمد star

*والله لاكين ولد بقضى القرض ربنا يحفظوه
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*سبق  تكلمنا   عن  موهبة  وليد  ونفر  كريم  من  الأخوان  بالمنبر  قدم  وجهة نظر  بخصوص  وليد   كى  يتبناه 

المنبر   ,,,  وهى   بخصوص   تكوينه   الجسمانى    وقالوا   فى   واحده   أسمها  هبه  معتمد  سوف  يتصلوا 

عليها   ويعرضوا   عليها   وليد  ,,,,   مادا   حصل   فى  هدا   الموضوع    لان  وليد  مستقبل   الزعيم  المشرق
                        	*

----------


## ود الشامي

*ماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااشاء الله وربنا يخلي لينا ويطرينا
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*ربنا يحفظه من عين الحسود ماشاء الله عليه

*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد star
					

والله لاكين ولد بقضى القرض ربنا يحفظوه













               هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه   


                 هل المريخ بقي يعتمد علي الاطفااااال                 :1 (28):
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*المريخ لا يمكن ان يفرح هكذا هل نسيتو انه المريخ
لمن للاعب ناشئ امركم عجيب يا اعلامنا 
نعم ربنا يحفظو ويجعله من نجومنا الكبار 
*

----------


## ABUBAKER

*الصغير بكبر ولابد من الاهتمام به كموهبة 
ولابد من الاحتفاء بالموهبة لان المواهب نادرة الوجود
ربنا يحفظة ويغطى عليه 
*

----------


## ود مـــدني

*ما شاء الله ربنا يحفظووو
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*  ربنا  يحفظه ويبعد عنه الحسد  والغرور  كمان
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشكور الرائع جدا شيبا الحبيب

*

----------


## عجبكو

*مشكور يا شيبا و وليد ابدااااااااااااااااااااااع ربنا يحفظوا 

*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

سبق تكلمنا عن موهبة وليد ونفر كريم من الأخوان بالمنبر قدم وجهة نظر بخصوص وليد كى يتبناه 

المنبر ,,, وهى بخصوص تكوينه الجسمانى وقالوا فى واحده أسمها هبه معتمد سوف يتصلوا 

عليها ويعرضوا عليها وليد ,,,, مادا حصل فى هدا الموضوع لان وليد مستقبل الزعيم المشرق



 

نحن أيضاً نتساءل لأن الموضوع ضروري و ملح
*

----------


## حمزه احمد الماحى

*   شكرا شيبا
 حقيقة منذ اعتزال الدكتور لم استمتع باداء لاعب الا الان لقد بهرنى هذا الشبل اليافع
 هذا اللاعب يمكن ان يكون عنوانا للسودان 
  هنالك الكثير من الاندية العالمية التى ترعى المواهب
   وليد مشروع لان يكون اسما لامعا فى دنيا كرة القدم العالمية 
   اتتنا فرصة ليكون للسودان لاعب مشهور على مستوى العالم اتمنى ان نستغل هذه الفرصة و نعرض وليد هذا فى اوربا من الان .
   حفظك الله يا ابنى من عيون الحساد
*

----------

